# Help: Understanding 1 year VS 3 year rabies vaccinations?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I've always only got the yearly rabies vaccinations for my dogs. (Rabies vacs are mandatory.) I noticed the option for the 3 year vaccination was available last year, but I denied it because I didn't like the idea of injecting that much more rabies vac stuff in my dogs that would cover 3 years. 

Tomorrow I'm taking my last 3 females in to get spayed all at the same time at a Spay & Neuter Clinic - that's all they do other than rabies, micro chipping, and a few other small add-ins at the time of service. I just found out about them and decided to use them to knock everyone out at once. Over the phone she told me that if they were not current on rabies then they would have to get that as well (which I knew & 2 of them are due for the rabies). Then she told me that I can get them a 1 year vac or, for the same price, get them a 3 year vac. It confused me when she said it'd be the same price. I figured if a 1 year rabies was $20, then a 3 year would be $60.

Next I called my vet office to inquire about it. The lady on the phone thought that at their clinic a 1 year was $20 and a 3 year was $30. Then I asked how safe a 3 year was; how safe it was to inject a stronger dose like that. She was unsure and the vet was out of town.

So then I call a 2nd vet office (this vet office I usually only use sometimes with my ferret). There, the 1 year and the 3 year are both "$20 - $21". I asked that lady also how safe it was to inject a stronger dose for the 3 year. She told me that the dosage amount in both the 1 year and 3 year was the exact same dosage amount. It's just that it used to be mandatory to get a yearly rabies vac but in 2010 Arkansas passed that a 3 year was okay. 

So with the dosage amount being the same in both, ...then my animals, getting it yearly, have been seriously over-dosing??? Also, if they're the same, then what does it matter if it's "1 year" or "3 year"? Being that the paper has to indicate if they got a 1 year or 3 year. Should it not just indicate the DATE GIVEN? (The tag doesn't indicate 1 or 3 year, just has the linked number.) And I'm still surprised that both cost either the same or nearly the same.


_And one more thing:_
I also asked each vet office when is the earliest I can renew a rabies before it was actually due. (I'd like to get all my dogs to where they are all due for rabies at the same time.) For example, 3 of my dogs are due in January and I was wondering if it was too early to get them done now. 1st vet office said it would be fine, 2nd vet office said it was too early - that it should be given only a month early.

_Just a note:_
I just called the 2nd vet office back to ask about cats and cats can _only_ get a 1 year. I guess something is different in the rabies vac for cats. Provided the information above was correct and it really was safe, I was kinda hoping I could do a 3 year on my cats. Taking 14 cats to the vet for shots can be a bit of a clown show, LOL!


*SO...*

Any thoughts, info, advice, opinions on any of this?


----------



## liarw (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I'm not from Us but I'm a biologist so here I go... the time difference between the vaccines has nothing to do with the dosage. Diseases caused by virus are generally reinforced every year because viruses mutate ( the flu vaccine for example: you have to take it every year because each year we have a different string of the virus in circulation so the vaccine is different every year). The difference on the vaccines can be on how they act for example, not the dosage. I can't tell you anything about this vaccine specificaly because I've never, ever heard of a 3 year vaccine for rabies. We reinforce the vaccine every year cause the imune system has a "memory" and it gets weaker if you don't "exercise it", so we reinforce the vaccine cause this way the organism will keep producing anti bodies for that virus.
I hope I could help to understand it a little and sorry for grammar mistakes ;D my English is a little rusty =]
If the vaccines are really the same, I, with the knowledge I have on this date, would recommend you to give your dogs the yearly dosage. They'll be more protected.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

For dogs, the "1-year" and the "3-year" rabies vaccines _are exactly the same_. Same brand, same dose, same "strength", everything. Rabies vaccines given after 6 months of age are good for at least 10 years, probably for life, so any repeat vaccination is purely for legal reasons. If it's legal in your area for the vet to sign off on a 3-year rabies certificate, there's no reason not to do it.

For cats it's a little different (legally speaking; the vaccine itself is still good for much longer than legally required). There is an adjuvant-free vaccine available for cats. Adjuvant is what is generally believed to contribute to the development of vaccine-site sarcoma, which is common in cats. So a lot of vets prefer to use this vaccine. But it's only legally approved for 1 year (they're working on getting 3-year approval). Currently, any vaccine approved for a 3-year certificate for the cats will be adjuvanted. But if your vet *isn't* using Merial PureVax. . .just like for the dogs, the "1-year" vaccine is the exact same as the "3-year" vaccine.

When was the last time you had an MMR vaccine?


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I can tell you for sure that the 3 year and one year vaccines are the exact same thing. My old roommate used to work in a lab that made rabies vaccines, and a few times I went in to help when they were short handed. I helped with the capping/labeling process. After the vaccine was capped, they would look at their order sheet to see what needed to be filled next. If the order was for one year vaccine, they got they one year label. If it was for three year vaccine, it was labeled that way. 

The law in many or most locals is that dogs are required to get their first rabies by 4-6 months, and then another in one year. After that they can go on a three year schedule. They do this on the very small chance that the first vax did not take. 

The truth is that once a dog has developed immunity to rabies it lasts for a very long time, probably the life of the dog. There is a a challenge going on right now to prove it's good for at least seven years. But it is important to keep your dog current for legal reasons. Just stick with the legal minimum.

I assume that vets order both the one year and three year vaccine so that people don't get upset or confused, and also that they stay compliant. If you give a puppy a vaccine that is labeled as three years, they may get mad when you tell them they have to come back in one year. Or they just might not get the next one when it is due in one year.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In the US, 3 YR for rabies has been legal in some states since the 1980s (at least Ohio  ), and legal in Texas for around 15 years.

When my 6 mos pup go his first rabies shot, he got a little fever and disoriented. When he was 3 yo and I gave him all shots at the same time, he got disoriented, but no fever. So, for the past few times, I give him his rabies shot, than wait two weeks for the others. Recently gave him his boosters with no problems.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> For dogs, the "1-year" and the "3-year" rabies vaccines _are exactly the same_. Same brand, same dose, same "strength", everything. Rabies vaccines given after 6 months of age are good for at least 10 years, probably for life, so any repeat vaccination is purely for legal reasons. If it's legal in your area for the vet to sign off on a 3-year rabies certificate, there's no reason not to do it.
> 
> For cats it's a little different (legally speaking; the vaccine itself is still good for much longer than legally required). There is an adjuvant-free vaccine available for cats. Adjuvant is what is generally believed to contribute to the development of vaccine-site sarcoma, which is common in cats. So a lot of vets prefer to use this vaccine. But it's only legally approved for 1 year (they're working on getting 3-year approval). Currently, any vaccine approved for a 3-year certificate for the cats will be adjuvanted. But if your vet *isn't* using Merial PureVax. . .just like for the dogs, the "1-year" vaccine is the exact same as the "3-year" vaccine.
> 
> When was the last time you had an MMR vaccine?


As I told my vet, I'll give the dog a rabies "booster" the day my doctor gives me a polio booster.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Amaryllis said:


> As I told my vet, I'll give the dog a rabies "booster" the day my doctor gives me a polio booster.


LOL. Not quite the same since polio has been eradicated and rabies is doing very well thank you. But even for human vaccines that are supposed to be "boostered" in adults (besides flu shots which are a different strain every year), they usually recommend boostering once every 10 years or so. And most people don't do it anyway. So. . .why do we give adult pets shots every year? And the alarming answer is "no reason; we just felt like making something up". I totally support vaccination, it just really bugs me how OFTEN they're given.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

My doctor gives me tetanus "boosters".........


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

Here in NY cats are also eligible for 3 yr. rabies vaccine. I think titers are also acceptable as proof if you don't want to do the vaccine every 3 years. 
I hate over vaccinating my kids and I hate over vaccinating my pets!
But we camp and while some places don't ever check some places are very fussy about current vaccines. Also I don't think we can cross over to Canada without the vaccine.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Willowy said:


> LOL. Not quite the same since polio has been eradicated and rabies is doing very well thank you. But even for human vaccines that are supposed to be "boostered" in adults (besides flu shots which are a different strain every year), they usually recommend boostering once every 10 years or so. And most people don't do it anyway. So. . .why do we give adult pets shots every year? And the alarming answer is "no reason; we just felt like making something up". I totally support vaccination, it just really bugs me how OFTEN they're given.


it's about steady income more then enough studies that the immune system is good titered for 7 years) but they wont approve the titer for rabies??????? its about jobs and money


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zhaor said:


> My doctor gives me tetanus "boosters".........


Every year?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Every year?


in dog years?


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

samshine said:


> The law in many or most locals is that dogs are required to get their first rabies by 4-6 months, and then another in one year. After that they can go on a three year schedule. They do this on the very small chance that the first vax did not take.


Hmm... Saphira, Emerald, and Monkey were the ones who were spayed today and all 3 were able to get a 3-year Rabies vac. Even though Monkey is only 1 year & 1 month old, and wasn't due till January, they still gave her a 3-year. ...Seriously hope everything will be okay. :/

So is a titer like a blood test? Or done through a blood test?

Willowy - It almost kinda seems like the vet I used for the cats last year said something then about a 3-year. So if they do offer that I'll have to ask them about what you mentioned.

_And just a happy-dance-note:_
Again all 3 girls got a 3-year Rabies vac today and for some reason, due to living in the county that I do, they were able to get their Rabies vac for only $5 each!! Not sure why but not complaining! That won't happen again though, as they only give the Rabies (and any other add-on) if they are spaying or neutering the animal. Can't go in for just those as they're not there to compete with veterinarians, just to save lives.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

remember to renew the tag and license every year lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

zhaor said:


> My doctor gives me tetanus "boosters".........


Tetanus is not a virus. Rabies is. Viral immunity is very different from bacterial immunity.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

HyperFerret said:


> Hmm... Saphira, Emerald, and Monkey were the ones who were spayed today and all 3 were able to get a 3-year Rabies vac. Even though Monkey is only 1 year & 1 month old, and wasn't due till January, they still gave her a 3-year. ...Seriously hope everything will be okay. :/
> 
> So is a titer like a blood test? Or done through a blood test?
> 
> ...



Am happy your girls are alright, don't the vets read the insert that come with the vaccines? the whole point of giving the vaccines correctly is so they have the best chance to mount a strong and complete immune response for the vaccination? Getting spay'd on the same visit of getting their vaccines is not a good situation. Again am happy your girls are ok, just sad for the practices when it comes to vaccinations. I have asked several vets if they have ever read the insert especially the ordeal I had with an 11 year old dog I took in, had his shot record from the previous owners that abandoned him and the vet tech refused to go forth with the exam until I agreed to have him re vaccinated to protect her clinic ??????? Though we were already in her clinic, and the dog had a 3lb tumor hanging to the floor from him side (not a sign the dog was in a state of health for any more vaccines) I was trying to get x rays to see if we could have the tumor removed for the dogs sake and to see if there was more going on inside him. When I finally found a vet that would just x ray the dog and let go of getting vaccinations, poor Sam was riddled with tumors.. Yep a great vaccination canidate so very sad for me..


----------



## smspencer (May 24, 2018)

This one year/ three year rabies vaccine is a scam. There is no such thing. We don't understand why Humans immunity maintains for various lengths of times for different vaccines, so why would we say it for dogs who are servery understudied compared to humans?. For human vaccine studies, we monitor humans and wait to see when their immunity disappears (average for the human population) and then you get a booster .We just figured out the chicken pox vaccine won't last for the life of a human. The flue we need every year because it radically changes enough so the present vaccine wont work. The rabies virus ins't like that. Studies coming out are showing that the vaccines we give them as puppies are lasting 5+ years if not the life of a dog. So its vaccine companies pushing vaccines every year to make a profit. We don't see 5 year chicken pox vaccine or 3 year chicken pox vaccine because it's not possible. There's one vaccine regardless of the dosage that will provide immunity for so long. If your doctor is promoting the one year vaccine and they refuse to promote the three year or think its "stronger" then the one year. Run away. They're either ignorant and not up to date (puppet for vaccine companies) or lying to you. But vaccinating every year is OVER vaccinating. (https://www.aaha.org/guidelines/canine_vaccination_guidelines/practice_vaccination.aspx : The core vaccines they suggest 3+ years. And based on my titers 3 years is conservative)

Someone asked about titers. I do titers for everything except rabies. My dog has not needed another vaccine for 4 years based on the titer results!! Which means vaccines last far longer then one year. "A titer test (pronounced TIGHT er) is a laboratory test measuring the existence and level of antibodies to disease in blood. Antibodies are produced when an antigen (like a virus or bacteria) provokes a response from the immune system. This response can come from natural exposure or from vaccination." So if the test gets a response, aka there are antibodies, it means your animal/human still has immunity and does not need a vaccine. When there is no response then you give a vaccine because they don't have any antibodies for that disease anymore. Theoretically you could test the length of a vaccine by doing a titers test every year and then when the test does not produce a response, that’s how long the vaccines will last in your dog/cat/animal/human. So, if on the 5th year i need to give a vaccine, I know it will last for about 5 years. After every 5 years Ill give a vaccine booster. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdhiqeFuyN8


Sam
Degree in Microbiology and Cell Science


----------

